# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اونایی که نظام قدیمن اما میخوان  کنکور نظام جدید بدن فقط کافیه تو ثبت نام کنکور....

## aminsky72

*سلام دوستانی که نظام قدیم هستند اما بنا به دلایلی میخوان کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنند فقط کافیه( طبق دفترچه ی راهنما) در بند19 که از شما انتخاب نوع سوالات آزمون رو می پرسه، نظام آموزشی 633رو علامت بزنن و تمام.
**تذکر مهم:به هیچ عنوان در قسمت های دیگه تیک نظام جدید633 رو نزنید.فقط بند19کافیه.*

----------


## Fawzi

کسایی که نظام قدیم هستند
 میخوان کنکور نظام جدید بدن
 تو مرحله اول باید نظام آموزشی اصلی رو بزنن داخل پروسه ثبت نام نوع سوالات رو انتخاب می کنن ظاهرا
 پس اگه تو مرحله اول زدید نظام جدید ارور عدم تطابق داد نگران نشید !

----------


## fateme2020

> کسایی که نظام قدیم هستند
>  میخوان کنکور نظام جدید بدن
>  تو مرحله اول باید نظام آموزشی اصلی رو بزنن داخل پروسه ثبت نام نوع سوالات رو انتخاب می کنن ظاهرا
>  پس اگه تو مرحله اول زدید نظام جدید ارور عدم تطابق داد نگران نشید !


ببخشید یعنی من که الان نظام قدیمم میخوام نظام جدید ثبت نام کنم باید اول نظام ترمی واحدی رو انتخاب کنم بعد موقع ثبت نام نظام اموزشی ۶۳۳ رو بزنم؟

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

فرم شماره 1 ص 69 چیه؟؟؟؟

----------

